# Alistair Overeem to Fedor Emelianenko: "Leave the M-1 Circus and Fight the best



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Alistair Overeem to Fedor Emelianenko: "Leave This M-1 Circus and Start Fighting the Best"

by Anton Tabuena on Apr 15, 2010 9:23 AM EDT

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/4/15/1423277/alistair-overeem-to-fedor










Derek Bolender has an excellent interview with Strikeforce Heavyweight Champion, Alistair Overeem, where he spoke about a number of topics including having trouble cutting weight as a light heavyweight, and his goal of fighting his teammate, Semmy Schilt for the K-1 heavyweight strap.

The most interesting bits though, are his thoughts on M-1 Global and Fedor Emelianenko:

I think Fedor is not the Fedor he was in PRIDE like so many of that generation of fighters. Fedor is the best and has beaten the best, but he is not unbeatable. Vadim (Finkelstein) recently made comments about me being a "steroid bully," and that's why they do not want to fight me? But then fighters who got caught three times with steroids in the past they want to fight.

Or when Vadim does a co-promotion on New Years Eve, the unranked Hong Man Choi can be picked as an opponent for Fedor, who is 20 cm taller than me and 40 kg heavier. Rogers showed some strength, but gassed in my eyes and gave Fedor room to come back because Fedor could smell that!

I wanted to fight Fedor but my management knows the management of Fedor very well. There is too much risk business-wise to make that fight happen for M-1. If they lose they cannot play their co-promotion card anymore and M-1 will be over. Scott (Coker) will terminate all bindings with M-1 and continue with me and Golden Glory as he knows we are reasonable and we have been around for 10+ years. I think he got gray hairs from them already (laughs).

Of course they are ducking me. I am a risk to their whole organization. Vadim is embarrassing all the Russians. First not fighting Couture and now ducking me. At the same time he calls me a steroid bully in the Russian press. My manager will reply to that soon. But he still wants to fight fighters who have been caught three times using steroids! I will even wonder if Fedor is fighting in June. It always is a surprise party dealing with M-1.

Fedor, you are a great fighter and like many other great Russian fighters in history you do your talking in a ring or cage. Leave this M-1 circus and start fighting the best. It's okay to lose sometimes but hiding makes you look like a coward, which Fedor is not, Vadim is!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok Overeem... sure... 

Maybe Fedor should start fighting studs like James Thompson, Gary Goodridge, Tony Sylvester, and Tae Hyun Lee.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Ok Overeem... sure...
> 
> Maybe Fedor should start fighting studs like James Thompson, Gary Goodridge, Tony Sylvester, and Tae Hyun Lee.


This is true, his MMA opponents have sucked as of late, but he does fight often (not in strikeforce where he should be). I also don't know why his proposed fight with Arlovski fell through.

While I think a match-up between these two would be awesome, and I am a big Fedor fan, Overeem has done something rather amazing: In the past 16 months he's beaten three of toughest K-1 fighters; Hari, Aerts and Tex. Not too shabby...

And while I think he looks completely roided, he's never failed a drug test, right?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Lets see him say that after he gets ko'd by Rogers


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Jamal said:


> Alistair Overeem to Fedor Emelianenko: "Leave This M-1 Circus and Start Fighting the Best"
> 
> by Anton Tabuena on Apr 15, 2010 9:23 AM EDT
> 
> ...


I just hope Fedor gets rid of m1 and smashes everyone who has doubted him.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Well I guess he's got a point, but it still sounds funny coming from Overeem, I mean it's also been a while since he had an MMA fight against anyone worth mentioning.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Overeem has a point but something like that is hard to take from a guy like Overeem.

Hey Overeem how come it took you over 2 years to defend the Strikeforce HW championship????

I wont even begin to compare the careers of the two...........


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, yeah -- that's what I meant...

Overeem is beastly of course.

It's just ironic with him critiquing someone's opponent list. ;p


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Someone had to say it! Overeem isn't exactly the person to be saying it, but hopefully Fedor will dump M-1 for good.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This commes fron a guy who hasn't defended his title in 2 years. :sarcastic12:
He isn't talking nonsense, but it's not like he isn't in a similar position


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeem is getting too much hate lately for not defending his title. The HW competition just got decent in SF, and as soon as it got, he locked up a fight. His making his return to US, and people still bitch about the fact he didn't make it earlier.
On topic, yes, his list is not better than Fedor's but he is taking things from Fedor's perspective, that the greatest HW in the world should fight the best, and SF just doesn't offer it.


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

i still don't know why they put up a fight with rogers...fedor smoked rogers so i guess he should get a title shot cus if rogers beats overeem fedor will have to fight rogers again? waste of time if you ask me..


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Saenchai said:


> i still don't know why they put up a fight with rogers...fedor smoked rogers so i guess he should get a title shot cus if rogers beats overeem fedor will have to fight rogers again? waste of time if you ask me..


Smoked is a little bit strong, he won, yes but he was challenged pretty good. 
Not like the pool of HW fighters is that deep in S.F.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello pot, meet kettle.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think Alistair is justified to make such a statement! 

He at least fights!!! :thumbsup:

doesn't matter if K-1 or MMA, at least he is doing his job!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

right because overeem and golden glory have not had any antics going on.....i want both fedor and overeem to lose soon so the nonsense can stop already.once m1 dies fedor will be free and once overeem no longer has the title then he will fight fedor and get kod. 

if alistair says that the lack of comp at hw in sf is the reason he did not defend in two years then they might as well have dropped the div. all together. fact is he did not fight to defend his title.....wait does that mean this is his first defense ever?lolololololol.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Juicerreem would smash Fedor and M1 knows it and they are ducking him. I'm not sure how much that would really mean though since it is obvious he is doing crazy amounts of roids.


----------

